# NUBAR Risque Reds Spring 2010



## Bec688 (May 7, 2010)

NUBAR Risque Reds Spring 2010












RisquÃ© Reds

nubarâ€™s RisquÃ© Reds Collection brings the most classic nail lacquer color to an exciting new level with reds like youâ€™ve never seen before. Each of these intense shades is sure to become a new favorite, a unique twist on the standard red. Lustful Red is a deep red crÃ¨me; Sensual Red is a bright red crÃ¨me; Torrid Red is a dark shimmering red; Enchanting Red is a classic red with an intense shimmer; Cabaret Red is a rich red with a strong shimmer; Sultry Red a dark red shimmer; Fiery Red a bright red shimmer; and Seductive Red is a deep shimmering red. Like all nubar products, the RisquÃ© Reds nail lacquers are free of formaldehyde, DBP (phthalate), and toluene, and are vegan and cruelty free.





Lustful Red





Sensual Red





Torrid Red





Enchanting Red





Cabaret Red





Sultry Red





Fiery Red





Seductive Red


Available at bynubar.com 
$7.49 ea or $49.95 for the set


source 1
source 2


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2010)

Lots of pretty reds, but I can see a lot of dupable shades there.


----------



## Karren (May 8, 2010)

Wow! Those are really nice, Rebecca! Thanks!


----------



## lolaB (May 8, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of reds, but Lustful Red looks gorgeous. I love a good red creme. Torrid Red is pretty too.


----------



## Dalylah (May 20, 2010)

I love reds but I have quite a few already that I am attached too so I'll probably pass on these.


----------

